# New look on my landscape site! Feedback = Your Awesome!



## spacefuzz (Sep 6, 2012)

Would love any and all feedback on what you think would make my site better! 
Just switched from smugmug to squarespace and the interface seems a lot more intuitive. 

Matthew Kuhns Photography


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel like this is a personal website more than a professional website, since I didn't see any references to professional work. The "about" page is short and nice - "award-winning" always looks good. 

One thing I don't like is the hard transition between photos on the home page. I'd rather they transitioned smoothly. 

Lovely work. And I like the way the images on your home page almost slide out of my screen and onto my keyboard! Nice.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 6, 2012)

Echoing Jaemie. Your work is very nice. As a side note, I love "White Yosemite". It almost has a charcoal drawing look.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I feel like this is a personal website more than a professional website, since I didn't see any references to professional work. The "about" page is short and nice - "award-winning" always looks good.



What sort of references to professional work are you looking for?


----------



## jaicatalano (Sep 6, 2012)

Echoing Jaemie as well. Lovely photos. My question is what are you looking to achieve? 

You have a minimalist site which for some is all you need.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 6, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like this is a personal website more than a professional website, since I didn't see any references to professional work. The "about" page is short and nice - "award-winning" always looks good.
> ...



Actually, I wasn't looking for anything in particular. I was only trying to determine the main purpose of the website. To sell prints? As a professional portfolio to attract clients? To display your work as an amateur? I see you're published - that's wonderful! Are you using this website to promote your work to other publications? Those were the kinds of questions running through my head as I clicked through.


----------



## Boney (Sep 6, 2012)

Drop dead beautiful pictures.   I may be selling my equipment.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 6, 2012)

Great Shots.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 6, 2012)

Jaemie said:
			
		

> Actually, I wasn't looking for anything in particular. I was only trying to determine the main purpose of the website. To sell prints? As a professional portfolio to attract clients? To display your work as an amateur? I see you're published - that's wonderful! Are you using this website to promote your work to other publications? Those were the kinds of questions running through my head as I clicked through.



Cool thanks! My main goal is to sell prints.  It would be awesome to attract clients but I don't think that's too prevalent in the landscape world.  Gave out ~500 cards at shows this summer so wanted a more modern looking site to send them too. I also wanted to start a blog / mailing list to keep people's interest over time.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 6, 2012)

The site looks great. The images you chose are wonderful. You've got some great shots. 

If you plan to funnel potential buyers through your site, which it seems like you do, you need a "buy a print" option near the photos.


----------



## sarahhearn (Sep 21, 2012)

Your website is incredible. All the pictures are great and ones I would see on calendars.


----------

